# how much would a 10 foot diameter culvert cost?



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking that I could buy a ten foot diameter culvert that is ten feet long, bury it and have an instant root cellar!

Anybody know how much something like this might cost?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

It is one of those things to where if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it. Large culverts like that are VERY expensive. Check with a place which sell large culverts, although you might get a better price by trying to buy direct from the manufacturer.

Ken Scharabok


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

buy and bury a school bus and leave the back with the emergency doors protruding from the hillside. Instant root cellar!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I saw something up one of the side roads that looked like an interesting idea for a root cellar. It was what looked like a barn roof sitting on the ground. Under the barn roof was actually a cement block basement foundation. Seems that would be a super underground cellar. Something like that might be actually cheaper than a large diameter culvert?


----------



## geekster (Nov 9, 2004)

The state was reciently replacing a culvert under a road and was happy to be rid of a 12 foot by 10 foot section of pipe which we got for trucking cost.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Would a concrete culvert be more expensive than a concrete septic tank?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

old fuel tank.we used a steam cleaned one as a grain store for years !make a great under ground store cheap!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check the dates on posts you are replying to. That was 2004.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ken Scharabok said:


> It is one of those things to where if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it. Large culverts like that are VERY expensive. Check with a place which sell large culverts, although you might get a better price by trying to buy direct from the manufacturer.
> 
> Ken Scharabok


Go to your local County or State Maintenance Yard. They may have an old one they have pulled out and replaced. Sometimes these can be bought, sometimes they will just give them away. A new one ten feet long will cost three to four thousand dollars.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is amusing. Paul Wheaton can afford anything he wants. He might not have been able to in 2004, but I bet he can now.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

CaptainObviously said:


> I was looking for other people experience and found this to be the only similar question as mine. Unfortunately the post was hijacked so that some beeflicker could give their own idea and then every other beeflicker out there joined in. I hope the next person looking for an answer has the patience to find my answer. Please don’t be a post hijacker. The extra time it takes to find answers to questions easily answered clogs up the information highway like a bureaucrat in congress.


Brother, you are going to have a HARD and frustrating time on this forum.....🤣


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some people like to be offended.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The Paw said:


> Brother, you are going to have a HARD and frustrating time on this forum.....🤣


Your comment took longer than I thought. I figured for sure someone would point out the extent of his rudeness for his very first post much sooner than this.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Paw said it nicer than what I was thinking.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

My fingers were itching but I'm too new to the forum to be pointing out rudeness of someone else's behavior. 

And you're right, The Paw did a nice job.


----------



## m_aaron (10 mo ago)

CaptainObviously said:


> $100-$300 per linear foot at 10 foot diameter. I know I’m 17 years later but why is it people will see a very specific question and with no answer to the question will comment like anyone else wants to know what they have to say! The narcissistic, my opinion nobody asked for is important, uneducated responses are ridiculously irritating. Anyways.... the prices I am finding are between 100 per linear foot to 300 per linear foot. That is with a 10ft diameter. I was looking for other people experience and found this to be the only similar question as mine. Unfortunately the post was hijacked so that some beeflicker could give their own idea and then every other beeflicker out there joined in. I hope the next person looking for an answer has the patience to find my answer. Please don’t be a post hijacker. The extra time it takes to find answers to questions easily answered clogs up the information highway like a bureaucrat in congress.


Thank you.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

agmantoo said:


> buy and bury a school bus and leave the back with the emergency doors protruding from the hillside. Instant root cellar!


If the root celar didn't work out you could use it for a septic system eh


----------



## Sophholl (10 mo ago)

CaptainObviously said:


> $100-$300 per linear foot at 10 foot diameter. I know I’m 17 years later but why is it people will see a very specific question and with no answer to the question will comment like anyone else wants to know what they have to say! The narcissistic, my opinion nobody asked for is important, uneducated responses are ridiculously irritating. Anyways.... the prices I am finding are between 100 per linear foot to 300 per linear foot. That is with a 10ft diameter. I was looking for other people experience and found this to be the only similar question as mine. Unfortunately the post was hijacked so that some beeflicker could give their own idea and then every other beeflicker out there joined in. I hope the next person looking for an answer has the patience to find my answer. Please don’t be a post hijacker. The extra time it takes to find answers to questions easily answered clogs up the information highway like a bureaucrat in congress.


I LOVE YOU! See it all the time. Someone wants a simple answer and people ramble off loads of non-info and never answer the question. Thank you


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Sophholl said:


> I LOVE YOU! See it all the time. Someone wants a simple answer and people ramble off loads of non-info and never answer the question. Thank you


Except, the OP didn't ask a simple question. The OP was:


Paul Wheaton said:


> I'm thinking that I could buy a ten foot diameter culvert that is ten feet long, bury it and have an instant root cellar!
> 
> Anybody know how much something like this might cost?


The phrase "something like this" could logically refer to either the culvert or to the root cellar. Since this is a discussion forum, people can rightfully discuss either option and offer opinions.
If you don't understand that, this might not be a good place for you to hang out.


----------

